# 95937 Help



## jmayon (Nov 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to proberly code 95937 for pain management doc thats done in the office? He's just started doing this and want to make sure to code it correctly.  thanks in advance!


----------



## marvelh (Nov 19, 2011)

Are you sure that is the test that is being performed?  It is a pretty specialized test that primarily is performed by either a neurologist or physiatrist.  

It is used to diagnose diseases such as myasthenia gravis, Lambert Eaton myasthenic syndrome (LEMS) and botulinum toxicity.  The code 95937 should not be used to report quantitative sensory testing (QST) or Current Perception Threshold/Sensory Nerve Conduction Threshold test (CPT/sNCT).


----------

